# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أجابتها دموع الشيخ

## ماهر أبو حمزة

امرأة تجاوزت السبعين من عمرها وقد حفظت كتاب الله عندما اقترب عمرها من السبعين، تسأل صديقي صاحب القراءات الشيخ السيد عبد الغني: يتفلّت منّي بعض الحفظ، فهل آثم على هذا؟ وإذا كان إثمًا ماذا أفعل لأكفّر عنه؟
فلم يستطع الشيخ أن يجيبها وأجهش بالبكاء، فأجبتها عنه:
أتت للشيخ فـي وجـلِ // تـسـائـلـه عـلـى عـجــلِ
حفظت الذكر في كبري // وشيب الرأس كالشَّعَـلِ¹
تـفـلّـت بـعـضــهُ مــنّــي // كتلك الإبْل فـي العُقُــلِ
فـقـل لـي يـا أخـا الإســلامِ هـل هـذا مـن الـزلـلِ؟
وإن أذنـبـت أرشـدنـــي // لـمـا أمـحـو بـه خـللـي
أجـابـتـهـا دمــوع الشـيــخِ إذ سـالـت مـن المـقـلِ
فما عذر الشبـاب خــلا // من الأشـغـال والعـلـلِ؟
كتاب الله قـد هـجـروا // بــلا وجـلٍ ولا خــجــلِ
ألا قــل للتـي سـألــتْ: // بلـغـتـم قـمّـة الـجــبــلِ
وغـيـرُكُــمُ بــوادٍ غــيـــرِ ذي زرعٍ بــــلا طَـــلَــــلِ
فـيــا رحـمـان بـلّـغـنــا // لما وصلـوا مـن الـعـمـلِ
وصـلّـى الله ما سالــت // مياهُ المزن في الـسُّبُـلِ
على المبعوث بالخــيــراتِ مـثـل العارض الـهطـلِ

ماهر أبو حمزة
18/1/1439
8/10/2017
ــــــــــــــ
1.الشَّعَل: البياض في ذنب الفرس والناصية والقذال.

----------


## ماهر أبو حمزة

> تـفـلّـت بـعـضــهُ مــنّــي // كتلك الإبْل فـي العُقُــلِ


لمن سأل عن تشكيل (الإِبِل) فإنها بكسرتين وتسكّن الباء كما في البيت.

----------


## ماهر أبو حمزة

وللعلم فإنّ من في سِنّ هذه المرأة يعذر إن تفلّت منه بعض حفظه؛ قال الشوكاني في نيل الأوطار ١ / ١٥٦: نسيان القرآن من الحفظ ليس بذنبٍ كبيرٍ إن لم يكن من استخفافه وقلّة تعظيمه للقرآن، وإنّما قال ﷺ هذا التشديد  -يقصد ما جاء في الحديث: وعرضت عليَّ ذنوب أمّتي فلم أر ذنبًا أعظم من سورةٍ من القرآن أو آيةٍ أوتيها رجلٌ ثمّ نسيها-
قال: وإنّما قال هذا التشديد العظيم تحريضًا منه على مراعاة حفظ القرآن.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ماهر أبو حمزة

> بارك الله فيكم


وفيكم بارك الرحمن.

----------

